# gnome桌面下 普通用户切换为root用户失败

## yuqingcai

大家好：）

刚装完gentoo，桌面用的是gnome，在gnome-terminal下运行su命令切换成root账户时正常（第一次切换成root），su 回普通账户也正常，可当再次用su命令切换成root账户时却失败了（第二次切换成root），输入密码后终端一直没有响应。不知有没有人遇到这个情况？

而且当我从root账户切换回普通用户以后，环境变量PATH也被改变了。

原来的PATH值为："/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3:/usr/games/bin"

当从root切换回来以后PATH值变为：/bin:/usr/bin"

----------

## heroxbd

PATH 等环境变量的变化是正常的。想要跟普通用户的一样，可以

```
su - <user>
```

这个 "-" 代表使用 login shell，http://goo.gl/xLxbV 有一点关于它的讨论。

 *Quote:*   

> 再次用su命令切换成root账户时却失败了（第二次切换成root），输入密码后终端一直没有响应。

 

这比较奇怪，不过你为什么要这么干呢？

----------

